# How do heat mats work?



## Manchester Axolotls (Feb 1, 2011)

I am planning on getting a gecko but getting all my equipment first. As geckos require heat i need to get a heat mat, but i dont understand how they work, does the map have a temp control so you can set the temp you want or is it just a fixed temp?
do i need to get a thermostat?
I plan on getting this heat mat 7 watt 15x28 heat matt for reptiles etc. brand new! on eBay (end time 09-Feb-11 20:09:12 GMT)
but do i need anything else?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you get a mat then you need at least a Mat Stat to control it, otherwise it just continues heating at max temp the whole time it's on. Some mats have a thermal cutout which prevents them going over a certain temp, the Lucky Reptile PRO mats for instance, but it's not a substitute for a stat.


----------

